# PCGHX-Mitglied Skysnake auf der Cebit 2014: "Asrock wider die Innovationsarmut"



## PCGH-Redaktion (11. April 2014)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *PCGHX-Mitglied Skysnake auf der Cebit 2014: "Asrock wider der Innovationsarmut"*

					Einige Tage nachdem die Cebit ihre Pforten für das Jahr 2014 wieder geschlossen hat, hat das PCGHX-Community-Mitglied Skysnake noch einige Informationen nachgeliefert, die wir so noch in keinem Artikel verpackt haben. Im Fokus liegt dabei Asrock, der mit verschiedenen außergewöhnlichen Produkten zu überzeugen wusste. 

					[size=-2]Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und NICHT im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt. Sollten Sie Fehler in einer News finden, schicken Sie diese bitte an online@pcgameshardware.de mit einem aussagekräftigen Betreff.[/size]





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *PCGHX-Mitglied Skysnake auf der Cebit 2014: "Asrock wider der Innovationsarmut"*


----------



## ColonelPanic (11. April 2014)

*AW: PCGHX-Mitglied Skysnake auf der Cebit 2014: "Asrock wider der Innovationsarmut"*

Wider DIE! Tut ja weh.


----------



## Noirsoleil (11. April 2014)

*AW: PCGHX-Mitglied Skysnake auf der Cebit 2014: "Asrock wider der Innovationsarmut"*



ColonelPanic schrieb:


> Wider DIE! Tut ja weh.


 
Was meinst du damit?


----------



## efdev (11. April 2014)

*AW: PCGHX-Mitglied Skysnake auf der Cebit 2014: "Asrock wider der Innovationsarmut"*

@Noirsoleil
ich glaub der herr hat die überschrift nicht wirklich verstanden.

@T
schön schön das boar und glückwunsch an Sky zur main.


----------



## ColonelPanic (11. April 2014)

*AW: PCGHX-Mitglied Skysnake auf der Cebit 2014: "Asrock wider der Innovationsarmut"*

@efdev: Ich denke, die Uberschrift soll Asrocks Bestreben ausdrücken, entgegen der vorherrschenden Innovationsarmut im Hardwaremarkt diesem neue Impulse zu geben. "Asrock wider die Innovationsarmut" wäre hier grammatikalisch richtig. Ich fühle mich selbst nicht als Grammar- oder Spellingnazi, aber hier tut es mir wirklich in den Augen weh.


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (11. April 2014)

*AW: PCGHX-Mitglied Skysnake auf der Cebit 2014: "Asrock wider der Innovationsarmut"*

Und damit hast Du vollkommen Recht.


----------



## criss vaughn (11. April 2014)

wider = gegen ..


----------



## keinnick (11. April 2014)

criss vaughn schrieb:


> wider = gegen ..


 
Ich glaube darum ging es nicht. (siehe: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/c...k-wider-die-innovationsarmut.html#post6326573) 

@Topic: 

Glückwunsch Skysnake zum Feature auf der Main und danke für Deine Mühen!


----------



## efdev (11. April 2014)

@ColonelPanic
dann sry da hast du recht auch wenn mich das die oder der nicht stört es war/ist klar was gemeint ist.


----------



## GxGamer (11. April 2014)

Asrock innovativ = Mainboards die nicht nach 6 Monaten verrecken oder durch sonstwas für kuriose Bugs unbenutzbar werden?


----------



## Da_Vid (11. April 2014)

GxGamer schrieb:


> Asrock innovativ = Mainboards die nicht nach 6 Monaten verrecken oder durch sonstwas für kuriose Bugs unbenutzbar werden?


 
Ich verbaue eigentlich seit Jahren nur Asrock und hatte noch nie Grund mich zu beklagen Oo


----------



## efdev (11. April 2014)

geht mir bis auf eines wo aus irgendeinem grund der sound hinüber genauso, wobei ich mit meinem gigabyte bis auf das bios auch sehr zufrieden bin.


----------



## Skysnake (12. April 2014)

Huch und da steh ich plötzlich auf der Main ohne was getan zu haben 

@efdev:
Irgendwas kann auch immer mal Kaputt gehen. Auf so nem Mainboard sitzen ja auch unzählige Chips, und das Zeug kommt auch nicht aus der Nachbarschaft sondern mehr oder weniger von der anderen Seite der Erde. Dafür gibt es dann halt auch die Garantie. Sowas passiert halt einfach, wenn man hundertausende von Boards verkauft.

@Grammatik:
Wenn das euer einziges Problem/Sorge ist, dann ist ja gut. Mit dem Inhalt kanns dann ja keine geben, und der ist mir am wichtigsten. Meiner Meinung nach handelt es sich hier um den Dativ, aber gut, wenn das anders gesehen wird, dann sei dem so. Ich will mich hier nicht anmaßen dies entscheiden zu wollen.


----------



## efdev (12. April 2014)

@Sky
ist mir schon klar deswegen finde ich d meine ASRock boards bisher sehr gut, außerdem war das in über 3 jahren auch das einzige problem.


----------

